# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Peachy Printer Forum >  Kickstarter Project Update #23: Circuit Developments #2

## Eddie

*Project Update #23: Circuit Developments #2*Posted by Rinnovated Design ♥ Like

*Hey Backers,*We’ve got another update and this time it’s all about the circuit! Scott’s been working hard for the past few months to get the circuit done. Check out the video below to hear what he’s got to say about the current circuit design, and the roadblocks he hit along the way:




As mentioned in the video we’ve ordered enough circuits for all the Beta Tester kits and are anticipating their arrival.
Up next, we’ve got some very exciting news on the hardware and more!
Thanks,
*The Peachy Printer Team.*

----------


## nka

Keyword : "As mentioned in the video we’ve ordered enough circuits for all the Beta Tester kits and are anticipating their arrival."  :Big Grin:

----------

